# What's your most worn MAC lipstick?



## iqaganda (May 27, 2015)

What's your most worn MAC lipstick?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2015)

Viva Glam II and Feed the Senses.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 27, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Viva Glam II and Feed the Senses.


 
  Feed the Senses is one of my favorite lipsticks! I'm using it very slowly because I didn't buy a back up 

  My most warn MAC lipstick is Freckletone, I've purchased it twice.


----------



## gina12345 (May 28, 2015)

iqaganda said:


> What's your most worn MAC lipstick?


Viva Glam 4,5 & 6. I have brought all 3 of these quite a few times


----------



## Jayada (May 28, 2015)

Angel, hands down. Now I'm super excited about the mattes releases today!


----------



## Jayada (May 28, 2015)

Also, I've purchased like 10 Lavender Jade lipsticks.....haven't worn one yet!


----------



## maclover01 (May 28, 2015)

Ruby Woo, Saint German and Viva Glam II


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

VIVA Glam V, Kinda Sexy and Hug Me


----------



## CaroLynn (Jun 11, 2015)

Cockney.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2015)

Glamour Daze maybe ? ( Not sure )


----------



## lilinah (Jun 12, 2015)

_Go For It_, from the In the Groove collection.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 12, 2015)

lilinah said:


> _Go For It_, from the In the Groove collection.


  After not using it for a few years, I opened it up and it was sooooo "snowy." Did you do anything to keep yours fresh?


----------



## annmargaret (Jun 12, 2015)

Viva Glam II & Velvet Teddy & Yash.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 12, 2015)

iShadow said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *lilinah*
> 
> 
> _Go For It_, from the In the Groove collection.
> ...


  "Snow" is what is actually called "wax bloom".  Just wipe it off. As long as it doesn't smell rancid, it's ok.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 12, 2015)

lilinah said:


> "Snow" is what is actually called "wax bloom".  Just wipe it off. As long as it doesn't smell rancid, it's ok.


  Really?! That's super helpful! I ended up B2Ming it but Cremesheens bleed on me anyway. Do you know what causes it?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 13, 2015)

There isn't just 1, probably VG 4 or 5.  After that, Syrup, Up the Amp and Rebel.  Then I bought too many to use any 1 frequently.  Not such a good thing.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Twig


----------



## Madelaine (Aug 11, 2015)

Pink plaid i think. such a nice everyday pink


----------



## KaShaeD (Aug 11, 2015)

Pink Popcorn


----------



## alle685 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tie between Faux and RiRi Woo


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 11, 2015)

Most worn are my creme cup and ruby woo


----------



## hkcvietnam (Aug 11, 2015)

Tôi using the Mac Please Me and Mac SUSHI KISS..


----------



## angie3313 (Aug 14, 2015)

Toxic tale


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 14, 2015)

Creme in your Coffee...and a very veeeery close second is Plumful.


----------



## mstiffanynicol (Aug 14, 2015)

Heaux (matte) is my most worn lipstick


----------



## geeko (Aug 28, 2015)

Heroine, Flat out fabulous and Candy Yum yum


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 29, 2015)

It used to be Offshoot Now it's probably a red one like Ruby ( Pedro Lourenço ) or Everyday Diva ( Mineralize ), I also wear Mystical or Carnal Instinct quite often. Shitaki too.


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 9, 2015)

Craving is my most worn and in the past it was totally Viva Glam Cindy.


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 11, 2015)

lemonzest said:


> Craving is my most worn and in the past it was totally Viva Glam Cindy.


  Craving in my most worn too.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 11, 2015)

It used to be Viva Glam Gaga 2. I used it so much that I finished two tubes of it and I'm down to my last one. The other ones were Hue and Vegas Volt. Nowadays it's Russian Red, Absolute Power, and Reel Sexy.


----------



## dininni (Sep 11, 2015)

Heroine!


----------



## Cindy95 (Sep 27, 2015)

Russian Red and Eugenie!


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Girl about town


----------



## brumblebee (Oct 5, 2015)

Creme in your coffee


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 6, 2015)

Mine is saint germain. Which happens to be one of my faves


----------



## kat913 (Oct 7, 2015)

probably see sheer


----------



## lumaday (Oct 15, 2015)

Probably Viva Glam V, just for ease of use.  I can wear it anytime, with any look, and not have to worry about having a mirror or it fading funny or anything like that - I just swipe it on and go.  

  If I'm doing a more done up look then Syrup or Mehr.


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 16, 2015)

Velvet teddy and whirl lip liner


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

Capricious, followed closely by Mystical


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been reaching for Whirl a lot lately


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I've been reaching for Whirl a lot lately


  There's a whirl lipstick?? How do I not have this hahaha x


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 19, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> There's a whirl lipstick?? How do I not have this hahaha x


 Yes where have u been!? It's a bit different from the lipliner but a very very beautiful shade


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes where have u been!? It's a bit different from the lipliner but a very very beautiful shade


  I have no idea haha! Right well I will have to see if I can get it now lol x


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Kinda Sexy


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Make Me Gorgeous


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Been reaching out for Vegas Volt a lot these days. Funny thing is, I bought similar coral shades like Runway Hit and Tropic Tonic recently but have yet to use them


----------



## NATlar (Jan 14, 2016)

Faux with either spice or whirl lipliner..... literally under half left on the lipstick now! so glad it's a permanent one haha!!


----------



## pixi (Jan 15, 2016)

hug me, real redhead and whirl


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

VIVA Glam VI SE (Fergie), hands down. Faux is getting a lot of love from me as of late, too.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 30, 2016)

Lately, Twig or Viva Glam V.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2016)

Dodgy Girl for sure.


----------



## verorl (Feb 4, 2016)

Back in the old days, Fresco and Alibi... Both are long gone by now, and I still miss them...

more recently, See Sheer and Blow Dry, which I used up and regretting not getting backups. 

i'm now branching into reds and loving Cockney.


----------



## MOSHA (Feb 8, 2016)

oxblood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 10, 2016)

Viva Glam V, and I used to wear Danse a lot on nights out, but it's just SO frosty! I've not worn it in a while, so it might be time to get it out again 

Isabelle


----------



## Daladoir (Feb 17, 2016)

Velvet Teddy. I was one of the many many people who combined it with Whirl lipliner, and I wore that combo all of last summer. 

I should definitely pull it out again.


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 19, 2016)

My Pander Me is down to a stub. I love, love, love this color. I'm glad I got a couple of backups.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

Myth, been wearing it for 12 years!  So basic, but I love the neutral tone!


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 23, 2016)

Flat out fabulous


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Ever hip, Angel, Snob


----------



## AnitaK (Mar 3, 2016)

I finished Craving and Cosmo at the beginning of the year. Now Amorous is nearing its end.


----------



## fiji (Apr 16, 2016)

Fast Play and Modesty.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Probably Russian Red or Ruby Woo.


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

I've got a ton of Mac lipsticks, but my most recent purchase Persistence is actually my most worn. It is almost at nubsville, I keep that baby in my purse at all times lol.


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

lumaday said:


> Probably Viva Glam V, just for ease of use.  I can wear it anytime, with any look, and not have to worry about having a mirror or it fading funny or anything like that - I just swipe it on and go.
> 
> If I'm doing a more done up look then Syrup or Mehr.




I so agree with you on Viva Glam V. Def a no fuss no muss color. Can whip it on and not worry about and goes with any look! My most worn color!


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

soonari said:


> Kinda Sexy



One of my first Mac l/s. Bought after Viva Glam V. Probably around 2008. Long time ago I know. I wear it a ton and you would think it is hardly worn. Little goes a long way I guess lol


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

pixi said:


> hug me, real redhead and whirl



Love your choices!


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 24, 2016)

I rotated some l/s and pulled out Pure Zen and Freckletone and realized they were just worn as my Viva Glam V, Kinda Sexy and Hug Me


----------



## texasmommy (May 5, 2016)

Brave, Kinda Sexy


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm going outside the box since I know my favorite lipstick isn't really popular: Shy Shine.

It's a HG nudey MLBB shade that lives in my makeup bag at all times.


----------



## Hannahthompson1990 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mehr.


----------



## PattyS (Aug 18, 2016)

Ruby Woo  ​


----------



## geeko (Aug 19, 2016)

Feels so Grand retro matte lip lipcolor (if it counts as a lipstick ...  lol)

My perfect red...


----------



## Chrissquasi (Aug 19, 2016)

MAC Viva Glam V - the Pam Anderson edition.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 22, 2016)

Shy Girl or Peach Blossom


----------



## missjulie (Aug 26, 2016)

It's Blankety. My workplace is not super strict about makeup, so from time to time I wear some of my more colorful lippies, but Blankety is the one I usually go to when I'm in a hurry or not sure what to wear. A second most worn would probably be Honeylove.


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

Kinda Sexy and Candy Yum Yum


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

Flat out fabulous


----------



## laralara (Oct 14, 2016)

creme in your coffee, viva glam v and angel


----------



## laralara (Oct 14, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Creme in your Coffee...and a very veeeery close second is Plumful.


I love creme in your coffee <3


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 14, 2016)

Since I got it earlier this year, Blankety's been getting a lot of wear from me.


----------



## soonari (Oct 23, 2016)

Been reaching for Twig a lot these past couple of months.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 20, 2017)

Vegas Volt, chatterbox and recently mac bowl me over.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 20, 2017)

Punk Couture and Sin.


----------



## vivalavita (Mar 25, 2017)

High Tea


----------



## LadyBug13 (Mar 28, 2017)

It's a 3-way tie between Taupe, Persistence and Whirl. Though my favorite shades are Cyber and Ruby Woo. These make up all the MAC lipsticks I own, LOL.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 23, 2017)

I think it's actually MAC Plumful? I went through my first tube of that so quickly it was ridiculous. However, I ended up getting tired of it as a result...


----------



## lexielex (Sep 17, 2017)

Creme Cup, Snob and Whirl


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 17, 2017)

probably twing and Flat out fabulous.


----------



## Martch (Sep 25, 2017)

Ruby Woo and Runaway Red (LE)


----------

